# Can a cold affect treatment?



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello,

I'm hoping someone out there can help settle my mind. Have got a terrible cold and am scared it will affect my chances. I started DR about 3 weeks ago and have been on estrogen patches for 5 days. My next scan is on the 5th Jan and expect transfer to be within a week of it. 

Does anyone know if it will interfer with my treatment?

Thanks sorry if I'm being OTT, I guess I'm just looking for reassurance.

Thanks, Persian xx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

i had a cold during stimms and was still very bunged up at EC. I'm pg now so I guess it doesn't matter!

kandy


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

No it is not a problem, i have asked when i was having treatment once, they said its not a problem at all.  Get well soon and good luck. xx


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Kandy and Coweyes for replying with good news. 

Good luck for your tx Coweyes

Kandy - congrats on your pregnancy, i hope you have a healthy and happy baby.

I'm even worse today. I'm hoping I'll be fine for my next scan on the 5th. I don't want my lovely embie to be transferred to a sick mummy! I haven't be sick all year - trust me to be sick now of all times.

Persian xx


----------

